# Two explosions at Cairo University, at least one dead



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Two explosions took place at Cairo University on Wednesday morning, eyewitnesses told Ahram Online.
One person died and three were injured, state television reported.
The explosions caused part of a building to collapse, the eyewitnesses added.
The engineering faculty is currently being evacuated.
Universities have become a key venue for protests in support of deposed president Mohamed Morsi.
Clashes have frequently broken out between pro-Morsi students and security forces at universities in Cairo and other cities since the beginning of the new semester, which was delayed for three weeks due to security concerns.
Two students died in clashes between protesters and police earlier this week at Al-Azhar University in Cairo.
On 20 March, engineering students started a strike in protest at on-campus violence the day before, in which security forces clashed with pro-Brotherhood students.
Also on 20 March, explosives experts defused two bombs at the law faculty of Cairo University.
In February, the interim authorities issued a decree allowing security forces to enter campuses and granting university administrators the right to expel protesting students.
_More to follow_
BREAKING: Two explosions at Cairo University, at least one dead - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

it's now 8 injured police


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Traffic at a complete standstill, I can hear sirens... 

Don't make a journey in the area if you can avoid it, keep the roads clear for ambulances please


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Traffic at a complete standstill, I can hear sirens...
> 
> Don't make a journey in the area if you can avoid it, keep the roads clear for ambulances please


 
TV reporting third bomb exploded but this one was up a tree and no injuries reported near the place of the first 2 explosions.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Another person was killed on Wednesday when a third bomb exploded near Cairo University, Reuters said.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Update*

Three bombs have exploded at Cairo University, killing one policeman and injuring at least five others.
A fourth device was deactivated. 
Shortly before midday, two explosions took place near a police guard post outside the university, according to Hesham Youssef, the head of the explosives section at Giza security directorate.
At around one o'clock, a third bomb went off in a tree near the university's front gate.
They were detonated remotely.
Police are searching the area for more devices, Youssef said.
Brigadier-General Tarek El-Mergawi was killed and at least five other policemen were injured in the first attack. There were no reported injuries in the second attack.
El-Mergawi was the head of West Giza investigative police.
Fifteen students have been arrested in the vicinity of the university and taken to Giza security directorate for questioning, a police source told Ahram Online.
The first explosions caused part of a building to collapse, eyewitnesses said.
The university has been evacuated and the area cordoned off by police.
Prosecutor-General Hesham Barakat has ordered an investigation into the attack and called for the perpetrators to be indentified and brought to justice.
A team of investigators arrived at the scene and are questioning the injured and eyewitnesses.
Universities have become a key venue for protests in support of deposed president Mohamed Morsi.
Clashes have frequently broken out between pro-Morsi students and security forces since the beginning of the new semester, which was delayed for three weeks due to security concerns.
Two students died in clashes between protesters and police earlier this week at Al-Azhar University in Cairo.
On 20 March, engineering students started a strike in protest against on-campus violence the day before, in which security forces clashed with pro-Brotherhood students.
Also on 20 March, explosives experts defused two bombs at the law faculty of Cairo University.
In February, the interim authorities issued a decree allowing security forces to enter campuses and granting university administrators the right to expel protesting students.
Militant attacks have killed 496 people in Egypt since the ouster of president Mohamed Morsi in July, according to a foreign ministry statement.
The statement said 252 police and 187 military personnel were among those killed, in addition to 57 civilians.
The military has killed dozens of suspected militants and razed dozens of buildings since its counter-insurgency offensive in the Sinai Peninsula began in summer 2013.
On 5 September, there was a failed assassination attempt on Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim.
On 24 December, a large explosion hit the Daqahliya security directorate in Mansoura, killing 15 and injuring over 130 policemen and civilians.
Sinai-based militant group Ansar Beit Al-Maqdis has claimed responsibility for most of the attacks.

UPDATE 4: Three explosions at Cairo University, at least one dead - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Muslim Brotherhood activist Abdel Rahman Ezz has described the three blasts that broke out outside Cairo University on Wednesday as ‘suicide attacks against (occupation) police and military.’

A police officer was killed and another five officers were injured as a result of the blasts.

Ezz posted on Facebook saying, “whenever a suicide operation happens by Islamic resistance youth against police and military of occupation, I remember the intimidation of women, youth and children in Rabaa al-Adaweya and Nahda when the massacre happened and body parts were everywhere, the massacre of the prison truck and the following massacres that lasted for seven months.”

Ezz also laid responsibility of the blasts on what he called as ‘Egyptian resistance.’

“This is retaliation for students of Azhar University and Cairo University who were killed by police and military over the nine months,” he added.

However, Tarek al-Zomor, chief of Construction and Development Party, said that the Cairo University blasts “harm their [pro-Mohamed Morsy] peaceful revolution.”

“At the time that we condemn Cairo University blast, we can only confirm that this harms our peaceful popular revolution that targets defeat of the coup and empowering the popular will,” Zomor posted on Facebook.

From Egypt Independant


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Extremists will never allow "peaceful" dialogue. The Middle East is fast becoming a No-Go-area and returning to the middle ages.

This week-end a Real Estate Summit will be held in Cairo and I was about to speak with the panel..... No safety conscious international visitor will be attending, the bombings are achieving their aims. How can the country ever be safe for investment and tourism?


----------

